# 弄 nòng



## Youngfun

据我所知，“弄”主要就是动词（搞，做的意思）和名词（巷弄，弄堂的意思） 两种用法。

那么，之前在一个语言学论坛有人说，这两个意思本应该读音不一样，不管是从反切还是现代的方言来说。

1. 动词“弄”主要是北方话用的，且大部分北方方言读nèng。如果我观察没错的话，不管是北京人还是东北人，山东人都念 nèng。

2. 名词“弄”主要江浙方言用，比如巷弄，弄堂，而且读音都接近 long 的音。
比如温州话“巷弄”就念 [ɦuɔ loŋ]。

关于反切我就不懂了，但有人指出它俩的读音也不一样。
那么 nòng 这个读音呢，是结合 nèng 和 lòng 而来的。你们同意这种解释吗？
@Skatinginbc


----------



## fyl

是有这么一种说法。但我个人觉得这种说法不一定靠谱：
1. 「弄」这个字在所有的古字典中都是来母（即l），也都有动词的意思（甚至只有动词意思）。所以动词「弄」原先的读音并不是neng，而是l开头。
2. 「糊弄」（欺骗）、「逗弄」（挑逗）、「抖弄」（抖动）这几个词在我的母语中都读leng（轻声），而不是neng（我觉得地道的北京话也是如此，但不完全确定）。口语中组成词的字更容易保存原始音，同样可以推测出动词「弄」在北方话中原来也是l开头。
3. 有一种说法认为北京话中「弄」的nong读音是来自其他方言。王力《汉语语音史》第九章：弄，《广韵》卢贡切，《中州音韵》卢冻切，属来母。今北京读[nung]，属泥母，是受西南官话的影响，因为成都等地读[nung]。
综上，我认为动词「弄」和名词「弄」本来都是l声母，而至于韵母eng、ong，则像是正常的口音变化，也就是说二者读音相同，只不过在一些方言的一些词语中发生了l->n的变化。

另外，老北京话中是不是neng4，我表示怀疑。根据我的经验，北京话在一些开合口上和周边地区是有区别的，比如bo这个音，北京话就字正腔圆地读bo，而周围都是be（鹅）。上述引用的《汉语语音史》也说北京话中「弄」是nong，没有说是neng。


----------



## Skatinginbc

1. 弄 _nòng_ 'make, cause' (causative as in 弄髒, 弄濕):
A causative morpheme with a nasal initial can be found in various branches of the Sino-Tibetan languages (cf. Achang Burmish _n̥ɔŋ_ , Bola Burmish _nɔ̱̃_, Langsu Burmish _nɔ̱̃_, Atsi Burmish _na̱ŋ_, Jingpho _ʃă-ŋun_ 'make, cause', Huang and Dai 92; Bokar Tani _moː_ 'make', Sun J 93; Cho Chin _m_- 'causative prefix' as in _m-hluh_ 'make enter through', _m-thui_ 'make sour', _m-kawi_ 'make something curve', etc. VanBik 2009).  It thus suggests that 弄 _nòng_ 'make, cause' probably came from a nasal-initial source.

2. 弄 _nòng_ 'do, get, make (non-causative as in 'make/get money' 弄钱, 弄完, 弄到三更半夜) and 弄 _nòng_ 'play with, manipulate' ==> Apparently, it has a liquid initial in its Sino-Tibetan root:
General Old Chinese 弄 *_roŋs _(cf. Written Burmese _lɑȵ_ 'play', Darang Deng _ɹoŋ-gɑjɑ_ 'play', Sun H 1991; Byangsi Western Himalayish _laŋ-mo_ 'play', Sharma 2003; Lepcha _lyem_ 'play', Plaisier 2007; Thulung Kiranti _lom-si_ 'play', Allen 1975; Chepang _ran_- 'make, do', Caughley 2000; Rangoon Burmese _loʔ_ 'do, make', Huang and Dai 92; Written  Burmese _ə-hlûiŋ_- 'make great efforts', Benedict 76)

3. 巷 _xiàng_ = 衖 or 行+弄 = 弄 _lòng_ 'alley, lane'
Proto-Sino-Tibetan *_grong_ 'street' (Coblin 1986) > General Old Chinese *_ɡroŋs_ 邑+共 (里中道也) > General Middle Chinese *_ɣɔŋ_ (巷/衖)(cluster simplification by omitting the medial /r/) or Dialectal Middle Chinese *_luŋ_ (弄)(cluster simplification through initial consonant lenition/elision). This initial consonant elision was perhaps _partially_ motivated by 反切 through 邑 _ʔ-_ + 共 -_roŋs_ = *_ʔroŋs > _MC _*luŋ_ (去聲).

If 弄 'alley, lane' (as well as 弄 'play with, manipulate, do, get, make') originally had a liquid initial, why does it have a nasal initial in Mandarin now?
1.  It is word-specific (only _nòng_ 弄 MC *_luŋ_ and _niǎn_ 輦 MC *_lĭɛn_), not a general /l-/ > /n-/ sound change (not a blanket sound change that affects almost every word with /l-/). A general sound change that goes the opposite way (/n/ > /l/, rather than /l/ > /n/) actually occurs in certain Chinese dialects.  For instance,
膿 MC *_nuoŋ_: 西安 nuoŋ, 武昌 noŋ, 濟南 nuŋ, 臨桂 nuŋ, 太原 nəŋ, 蘇州 noŋ, 廣州 nʊŋ, 合肥 ləŋ, 長沙 lən, 廈門 lɔŋ.
2.  It seems to be a Western/Northwestern feature, rather than a Southwestern feature.
弄 MC *_luŋ_: 西安 nuoŋ, 武昌 noŋ, 濟南 nuŋ/luŋ, 臨桂 luŋ, 太原 luŋ, 蘇州 loŋ, 廣州 lʊŋ, 合肥 ləŋ, 長沙 lən, 廈門 lɔŋ. ==> Not all dialects in 西南官话 pronounce 弄 with a nasal initial (e.g., 臨桂 luŋ, 雒容 luŋ).
3. Since it does not result from a general sound change and it is a feature of the western/northwestern regions, I guess it could be a product of morpheme- or preinitial- merger (i.e., merging with a nasal morpheme or pre-initial that exists in the Tibeto-Burman languages of the western/northwestern regions).  For instance,
Balti Tibetan _mi-lʌn_ 'lane, alley' (Rangan 1975) ==> Tibetan /ml-/ > Chinese /n-/


Youngfun said:


> nòng 这个读音呢，是结合 nèng 和 lòng 而来的。你们同意这种解释吗？


I agree that it may be a merger of two sounds: A nasal preinitial + *_luŋ _
But that may be only one of many reasons or possibilities.  A more likely scenario concerns pronunciation replacement as a result of simplification (i.e., The liquid 弄s were simply replaced by the causative nasal 弄 'make, cause').  As the causative nasal 弄 is probably a loan from a Lolo-Burmese language via 西南官话, 王力 is _kind of_ _correct_ to say "今北京读[nung]是受西南官话的影响".


----------



## fyl

小学堂的数据吗？这不全吧，官话只有那么几个点，这怎么可能看出西北西南来？西北就只有西安一个点；西南就三个点（且除武昌外的两个都是同一片的），四川等大部分地区都没有采样。


----------



## Skatinginbc

要我寫博士論文啊？你已經給了王力的成都資料，我對四川官話讀鼻音「弄」的事實又沒異議，幹嘛還要四川的樣本？ 四川湖北沒爭議，我稱其為"western"(按地理位置來看)。西南的桂柳話則讀liquid.


----------



## fyl

我只是觉得你的理论太过大胆。
首先，关于你说的「没有l->n」，我表示怀疑。我印象中泥、来相混的地方很多，全读l的有，全读n的有，自由变体的也有，当然有可能是我记错了，但无论如何，凭这么几个方言点是绝对说明不了有、没有、有多少的。
然后，由于这是「西部地区」的feature，你猜测原因是「临近藏缅语」。可是请看附件中另外两组字的读音调查，红色部分明显也恰恰是「西部地区」。如果把原因猜测成「西部n、l不分」，岂不也合理？而且，就算「临近藏缅语」解释了「弄」，「辇」又作何解？「西部n、l不分」则可以全部解释的通（某地n、l全混为n，北京话从那里零星借了两个词）。
还有，关于来自藏缅语这个说法，这究竟是怎么发生的？西南官话除桂柳外大部分都是l、n不分，全部混成l的地区根本不可能有n-，全部混成n的地区就算不借词也已经是n-了。难是上古年间借入的？这么多年下来恰好跟n、l不分的结果相同？


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> 动词“弄”主要是北方话用的，且大部分北方方言读nèng。如果我观察没错的话，不管是北京人还是东北人，山东人都念 nèng。


典型的泛義動詞：東北「整」，西南「搞」，河南「弄」(中原官话, 依其地理位置也可算作"北方方言")。
齊齊哈爾的泛義「弄」讀 _nəŋ_4.


fyl said:


> 关于你说的「没有l->n」，我表示怀疑


"It is word-specific (only _nòng_ 弄 MC *_luŋ_ and _niǎn_ 輦 MC *_lĭɛn_), not a general /l-/ > /n-/ sound change" (see #3) ==> Obviously, I was referring to Standard Mandarin.  Can you find another example of *l- > n- in Standard Mandarin?


fyl said:


> 把原因猜测成「西部n、l不分」，岂不也合理？


Yes, it seems very likely that the nasal 弄 is borrowed from a region where *l- > n- is an areal feature.


fyl said:


> 「辇」又作何解？...北京话从那里零星借了两个词


輦 is another story.  Compare niǎn 攆 MC *nĭɛn (vs. niǎn 輦 MC *lĭɛn).


----------



## Youngfun

Skatinginbc said:


> 典型的泛義動詞：東北「整」，西南「搞」，河南「弄」(中原官话, 依其地理位置也可算作"北方方言")。
> 齊齊哈爾的泛義「弄」讀 _nəŋ_4.


这里讨论的不是用什么字表达同一个意思，而是用到“弄”字的时候，每个地方的人会怎么发音。很多中国人可能自己方言里不用“弄”，但是讲普通话时会用“弄”，而有些地方的人会念 nèng（即 _nəŋ_4）。所以不仅要看方言 (topolects)，也要看“地方普通话” ("dialects" —in the English sense— of Standard Mandarin).

另外，在中国大陆“北方话”是“官话” (Mandarin dialect group) 的同义词。按地理位置的话，很多人认为长江以北都是“北方”，包括中原。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> 这里讨论的不是用什么字表达同一个意思


我提到「東北"整", 西南"搞", 河南"弄"」是想暗示河南可能是泛義動詞「弄」的大本營，如同東北是泛義「整」的老家一樣。我覺得北京的鼻音"弄"可能不是直接向西南官話借入的，而是透過河南的中原官話。東北齊齊哈爾的neng, 北京的neng, 和河南的"弄"neng相符。濟南的發音資料沒列neng, 說明其尚未在山東紮穩根基。雖然河南"弄"的surface realization是neng, 其根底似乎是合口(rounded), 顯露於「弄啥」的合讀 nua, 與北京和山東話的合口nong一樣，屬於較早的一個語層。

我認為北京"弄"讀鼻音，一開始可能僅限於新用法(譬如causative與泛義化)，而非一下子就變成跟某些西南官話一樣，全盤讀鼻音。隨著新用法在口語中傳開，新發音便逐漸取代舊發音。「巷弄」一詞被列為「經常讀錯」的詞彙之一。 「經常讀錯」其實就是一種取代的過程。譬如我自己就把所有的弄都讀鼻音，簡單方便。「簡化」是取代的動機之一 (see #3: "pronunciation replacement as a result of simplification")


fyl said:


> 关于来自藏缅语这个说法，这究竟是怎么发生的？


Through phono-semantic matching (camouflaged borrowing in which a foreign word is matched with a phonetically and semantically similar pre-existent native word).
正因為四川的「弄」讀鼻音，與藏緬的causative _nɔŋ_ 幾乎發音相同，才這麼好借，有借不還。借後的「弄」語意有了大步擴張，催化或加速了它的泛義化。發音不同並與原義有顯著差異促使北京話選擇「音義全借」(新用法連帶新發音一起借入)。
當然以上只是個人推測，僅供參考。

王力說北京的弄讀鼻音是受西南官話的影響。但他沒能解釋為什麼西南官話這麼多n-l不分的字中，北京話單單挑選了「弄」，而其他字沒被影響。也就是說，西南官話n-l不分的事實，不足以全盤解釋北京鼻音弄的成因。


----------



## Wen24

Skatinginbc said:


> 典型的泛義動詞：東北「整」，西南「搞」，河南「弄」(中原官话, 依其地理位置也可算作"北方方言")。





Youngfun said:


> 这里讨论的不是用什么字表达同一个意思，而是用到“弄”字的时候，每个地方的人会怎么发音。很多中国人可能自己方言里不用“弄”，但是讲普通话时会用“弄”，而有些地方的人会念 nèng（即 _nəŋ_4）。所以不仅要看方言 (topolects)，也要看“地方普通话” ("dialects" —in the English sense— of Standard Mandarin).
> 
> 另外，在中国大陆“北方话”是“官话” (Mandarin dialect group) 的同义词。按地理位置的话，很多人认为长江以北都是“北方”，包括中原。



我来自昆明（属西南地区），我使用“昆明话”、“昆明普通话（马普）”和学校里教的“普通话”。
      昆明话里，当我们要说“弄”的动词意时，我没听过有人用“弄”的，都说“整”；当我们要说“弄”的名词意时，我听过的都是用“巷子”。
      马普里，当我们要说“弄”的动词意时，我听过有人说“整”，也听过有人说“搞”；说“弄”的名词意时，我听过的是“巷子”、“小巷子”。
我试着用昆明话和马普说了下“弄”字，但总是觉得别扭，还是说“整”和“搞（仅限马普）”，感觉上要比较自然。“弄”感觉就像是从普通话里学来的。

我没有什么依据，仅提供自己对方言的语感供你们参考。


----------



## Skatinginbc

讓我舉幾個西南官话「搞」的例子：
潜江话:  囊搞, 喃搞, 搞么子 '做什么'.
搞喃是什么意思: 干什么，搞什么, 貌似是云南那边的方言
云南话"搞毛"是喃意思?: 就是问你是在做什么哦。
云南话的经典段子: "小姐，我可不可以搞一下？"... 西南方言里，搞一搞 就是试一试。

我保證不再「搞」了，再「搞」下去，就離題太遠，樓主要生我氣了。

我提「東北整，西南搞，河南弄」的重點是「河南弄」，暗示「弄」泛義化的大本營可能是在北方中原。Wen(#10)說昆明的弄似乎是從普通話學來的，此說法與我「源於北方中原」的看法並不矛盾。


Skatinginbc said:


> I guess it could be a product of morpheme- or preinitial- merger...a nasal preinitial + *_luŋ. _But that may be only one of many reasons or possibilities.  A more likely scenario concerns pronunciation replacement as a result of simplification (i.e., The liquid 弄s were simply replaced by the causative nasal 弄 'make, cause').  As the causative nasal 弄 is probably a loan from a Lolo-Burmese language via 西南官话, 王力 is _kind of_ _correct_ to say "今北京读[nung]是受西南官话的影响".


我可能沒說清楚，讓我再重新解釋一下。我是說兩音合讀理論上有可能，但可能性不大。更可能的是西部的弄(因區域特徵原本就讀鼻音)以phono-semantic matching的方式向藏緬借入causative 弄 nong.  這個借法表面上看起來只是弄的語意擴充。語意擴充後的四川湖北「弄」成了北方中原官話「弄」泛義化的催化劑 。


----------



## Youngfun

那么，你的意思是……先是河南话nong传到了北京话，所以国语／普通话为nong，然后一大块北方地区从nong变成了neng？
顺便问一下，台湾不是以闽南地区的人为主吗，为什么台湾人也用“弄”字？

顺便说一下，在温州情况更复杂。
“巷弄”是温州话最常见的词。
但是，温普（温州的普通话）却从来不说“巷弄”，而一般说“巷、巷子”等。很重要的原因就是温州话读long，普通话读nong，所以，由于读音的差别我们根本不知道他们是同一个字。我小时候还以为是“巷龙”。我们会把“巷弄”当成是书面语，而不知道这正式是我们日常所说的 /ɦuɔ loŋ/（巷弄） 。

而江浙北部则爱用“弄”和“弄堂”之类的词，他们的弄堂名称或编号也用“弄”字。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> 那么，你的意思是……先是河南话nong传到了北京话，所以国语／普通话为nong，然后一大块北方地区从nong变成了neng？


Yes, that's what I meant.  ㄋㄨㄥ > ㄋㄥ, for instance, nong2 農 > (東北)農 neng2 (also 東北: 暖nan (< nuan), 乱 lan (< luan), etc.; Compare the confounding factor (perhaps an aggravating factor as well): 北方: 翁 weng vs. 南方: 翁 wong; 北方: 夢 meng vs. 南方: 夢 mong, etc.)


Youngfun said:


> 台湾不是以闽南地区的人为主吗，为什么台湾人也用“弄”字？


It is like asking: 台灣不是以閩南地區的人為主嗎，為什麼台灣人也說“國語”(官話)？
台灣國語的泛義動詞“弄”當然是借入的.
台灣閩南語的“弄”不是泛義動詞.


Youngfun said:


> “巷弄”是温州话最常见的词。


“巷弄”的“弄”經常被錯讀成 nong. "「經常讀錯」其實就是一種取代的過程" (see #3, #9).


Youngfun said:


> 我们根本不知道他们是同一个字。


他们本來就不是同源字 (see #3). "弄" in “巷弄” was merely a transliteration for a dialectal or "foreign" word (like 卡 "car" in 卡車).


----------



## Youngfun

Skatinginbc said:


> 北方: 翁 weng vs. 南方: 翁 wong; 北方: 夢 meng vs. 南方: 夢 mong, etc.)


浙江人也会把“梦”念mong，“风”念fong，所以听到台湾人的念法我感到亲切。但是“翁”怎么念我不太确定，可能读wen（前后鼻音不分）比较多，毕竟在本地话“翁”不是常见字。



> It is like asking: 台灣不是以閩南地區的人為主嗎，為什麼台灣人也說“國語”(官話)？
> 台灣國語的泛義動詞“弄”當然是借入的.
> 台灣閩南語的“弄”不是泛義動詞.


但是据我的经验，大陆的南方沿海地区却不说“弄”，一般说“搞”。我现在去不确定福建闽南人是不是也说“搞”。
只能说台湾借入的北方词汇比大陆南方多。
另一个原因可能是因为“搞”在台湾会被理解成不雅的意思。



> “巷弄”的“弄”經常被錯讀成 nong. "「經常讀錯」其實就是一種取代的過程" (see #3, #9).


词源上不对，但是现在普通话不是规定了读nong吗？台湾国语没有吗？



> 他们本來就不是同源字 (see #3). "弄" in “巷弄” was merely a transliteration for a dialectal or "foreign" word (like 卡 "car" in 卡車).


对，但是既然现在已经是对应的汉字了，/ɦuɔ loŋ/ 就应该写成“巷弄”，更何况普通话也存在这个词。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> 普通话不是规定了读nong吗？台湾国语没有吗？


Dictionaries prescribe _lòng_, but everybody pronounces _nòng_. "「經常讀錯」其實就是一種取代的過程" ==> _lòng_ 被 _nòng _取代.  I call it "a process" (一種過程) because dictionaries have not changed the standard yet.


----------



## Youngfun

Skatinginbc said:


> Dictionaries prescribe _lòng_, but everybody pronounces _nòng_. "「經常讀錯」其實就是一種取代的過程" ==> _lòng_ 被 _nòng _取代.  I call it "a process" (一種過程) because dictionaries have not changed the standard yet.


This blew my mind, and was the reason why your post didn't make sense to me. I didn't know that _lòng _was the prescribed pronunciation in dictionaries. Unfortunately this pronunciation is not taught at schools (not even in 江浙沪 area) and even media like TV news pronounce _nòng._
Reverting to the character 衖 would solve the pronunciation problem, but it's now too late.


----------

